# Who are these guys?



## Newandconfused

My lawn is very new and I'm sure there's nothing I can do about them right now. Just curious what they are for future knowledge?


----------



## Redtwin

I see some sedge in there and some Carolina Geranium... maybe a baby Virginia Buttonweed in the lower right corner. 
Celsius and Certainty will take care of it all once you are able to spray. In the meantime, hand pull what you can.


----------



## Newandconfused

@Redtwin Do you believe at 6mths the lawn will still be to fragile for a pre emergent treatment this March?


----------



## Redtwin

I personally would skip it in March but would like to hear what others think. Get your pre-em program rolling next fall.


----------



## qam1

I have one of the same mysterious weeds. The sort of spade like leaves one that wasn't id'ed in the original poster's pictures.

They started out small with one or two leaves, but after some rain they growing fast.

They are growing in the spots I re-seeded this fall, so they may have come from the grass seed (I used multiple blends/brands so pinning it on one is difficult).

I was hoping all weeds would be dead by now and I didn't want to use anything, especially on the new grass but Its been a warm fall here and this weed (along with Oxalis & Creeping Charlie) are starting to get out of control.

I have some Tenacity, Quinclorac and 2D,D stuff (separate products) leftover.



















Anybody know what these are? I search weed ID sites and found nothing.


----------



## jd thomas

I was just going to post an ID request for the same stuff. I've searched various lists of common weeds and can't find a match anywhere. What is this? Here are my pics:


----------



## dicko1

It looks like Chickweed.


----------



## jd thomas

OK, yes, that does look like chickweed. You could say quite obvious perhaps 

The pictures of chickweed on the ID sites I looked at before looked different somehow, but now I find plenty of chickweed examples that look similar...thanks!


----------



## qam1

I'd agree with Chickweed, I don't know how I missed it either. Probably because I do get mouse ear chickweed which looks different and it occurs in Spring not Fall so I likely ruled it out too early and didn't pay attention.

A walk around the neighborhood for Halloween and I see it popping up where ever someone obvious re-seeded. So one of the big brands out there is selling grass seed contaminated with this stuff.

It's been raining everyday for the past week here, so I haven't been able to hit it with anything. Up until this past week we had a very warm fall but now we are getting frosts so hopefully that will kill it 1st.


----------



## Tate549

qam1 said:


> I have one of the same mysterious weeds. The sort of spade like leaves one that wasn't id'ed in the original poster's pictures.
> 
> They started out small with one or two leaves, but after some rain they growing fast.
> 
> They are growing in the spots I re-seeded this fall, so they may have come from the grass seed (I used multiple blends/brands so pinning it on one is difficult).
> 
> I was hoping all weeds would be dead by now and I didn't want to use anything, especially on the new grass but Its been a warm fall here and this weed (along with Oxalis & Creeping Charlie) are starting to get out of control.
> 
> I have some Tenacity, Quinclorac and 2D,D stuff (separate products) leftover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what these are? I search weed ID sites and found nothing.


This looks like the same I posted earlier in the weed identification thread. What is suggested to get rid of it? I did a full renovation in Sept and have mowed 10 times. Should I just wait until spring to apply a herbicide?


----------



## dicko1

Anything with Triclopyr in it should kill it.

Ortho Weed B Gone Chickweed Clover and Oxalis killer is one such.

I'd wait until spring.


----------



## qam1

Tate549 said:


> This looks like the same I posted earlier in the weed identification thread. What is suggested to get rid of it? I did a full renovation in Sept and have mowed 10 times. Should I just wait until spring to apply a herbicide?


Good question,

Chickweed is usually a spring weed, so my theory is it came from the grass seed I re-seeded with and due to the warm fall we had, the Chickweed "thought" it was spring and germinated. If I am right then there's no need to do anything since winter will kill them off anyhow.

The week after I posted this rained everyday and then DST ended so now I come home from work in the dark, so I haven't been able to really fully look how these weeds are doing, but they seem to have at least stop growing and spreading. They don't seem to have flowers (even if they did, any insect that would pollinate them are long dead), so hopefully if winter kills them they won't leave any seeds behind and won't be back in spring.


----------



## Tate549

Sounds like pretty much like the weather here this fall. It stinks to pay that much and have weeds in the seeds. No flowers here either. Hopefully it doesn't come back next spring but if it does I'll try what @****o1 recommended.


----------



## qam1

Well I spoke too soon, after two weeks of typical cool fall weather including frost, we get hit with a freak heatwave with temp record temps in the 70s. The chickweed which I thought could be dying out is now exploding along with Creeping Charlie/Ground Ivy and Clover. The chickweed is even flowering. The Oxalis I had here or there have all died so at least I get a small consolation prize.

The warm weather is suppose to continue at least another week, So I took action, I've been spot hitting the clovers & ground ivy with the store brought stuff and Quinclorac since spring and they laughed it off each time. I have a two year old bottle of tenacity I was going to dispose of, but I decided to get more of my money's worth and made a solution and sprayed any weed I could find.

So hopefully the Tenacity since had some punch left and that and Winter will hopefully kill these things (and not my lawn) already.

Jeez, I didn't expect to be fighting weeds or even paying attention to my lawn in November.


----------



## YankeeintheSouth

qam1 said:


> Well I spoke too soon, after two weeks of typical cool fall weather including frost, we get hit with a freak heatwave with temp record temps in the 70s. The chickweed which I thought could be dying out is now exploding along with Creeping Charlie/Ground Ivy and Clover. The chickweed is even flowering. The Oxalis I had here or there have all died so at least I get a small consolation prize.
> 
> The warm weather is suppose to continue at least another week, So I took action, I've been spot hitting the clovers & ground ivy with the store brought stuff and Quinclorac since spring and they laughed it off each time. I have a two year old bottle of tenacity I was going to dispose of, but I decided to get more of my money's worth and made a solution and sprayed any weed I could find.
> 
> So hopefully the Tenacity since had some punch left and that and Winter will hopefully kill these things (and not my lawn) already.
> 
> Jeez, I didn't expect to be fighting weeds or even paying attention to my lawn in November.


We had almost the exact same conditions here in Virginia the past two weeks, and I'm in the middle of a reno that yielded a good bit of creeping charlie and chickweed, so I'm curious how you have fared since your application in October.

I put down some WBG CCO and Tenacity this weekend and am hopeful about the results in a couple weeks.


----------



## qam1

YankeeintheSouth said:


> so I'm curious how you have fared since your application in October.


I did an application of Tenacity last Sunday (11/8/2020), I didn't do anything in October.

I re-seeded back in October and the grass was too new to hit it with anything. Plus I assumed since fall was coming the cold temps and frost would kill it, but instead we are getting beach weather and it is out of control.

I will update this thread if it works or not.

Another thing to hate about Chickweed, a few years back I had some in spring and used Tenacity on it and it turns an ugly neon bright yellowish white that really stands out. So I am hoping for early snow.


----------



## qam1

2 weeks after applying Tenacity.

The weather has been typical fall weather, freezing cold/frost for a couple of days, then a few warm days in a row then back to freezing.

The Chickweed is just starting to turn white / yellow. If I look at the Chickweed in the (assumingly) untreated lawns of neighbors(not pictured) you can see a difference between my lawn treated with the tenacity.

Tenacity is slow working to begin with, and the Tenacity I used was old and the temps are lower than what you would normally use it at, but hopefully it continue to be effective in the coming weeks.

Here's 2 pics of the treated Chickweed in my lawn.


----------

